# Where can I buy Creosote??



## Kentsoc (Oct 28, 2015)

I have 14 trellis to protect and wang to buy creosote or perhaps Cuprinol fence protection. Can anyone tell me where I can buy either or what the Spanish equivalent is?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kentsoc said:


> I have 14 trellis to protect and wang to buy creosote or perhaps Cuprinol fence protection. Can anyone tell me where I can buy either or what the Spanish equivalent is?


They sell cuprinol in Spain and also Ronseal products etc.

Go to any large Bricolage (DIY store) or Ferreteria (ironmongers).


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Kentsoc said:


> I have 14 trellis to protect and wang to buy creosote or perhaps Cuprinol fence protection. Can anyone tell me where I can buy either or what the Spanish equivalent is?


Agricultural suppliers are probably the best (and cheapest) place to buy such products. We have several agricultural cooperatives near to us and they sell a vast range of products, including many banned by the EU years ago!


----------

